# Splitting dog's tongue?



## Curtis

My wife just called me and asked if I knew why someone would split a dog's tongue on purpose. I have never heard of such and told her as much. Apparently a coworker asked her the same question because he said that his neighbor has pitbulls and splits all of their tongues. 

A quick Google search turned up a case of torture and a genetic issue. I'm sorry I don't have any more information. I was just curious if anyone has heard of this. Is this a dog fighting thing maybe? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

I worked with a girl who split her tongue...it was a fashion statement thing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis

Yes, I've heard of this with humans. But this must make it difficult for the dogs to drink since they cup the end of their tongues. 

I spoke with my wife again. The guy who enquired about it was given a puppy by the neighbor who breeds them. He noticed the tongue was split half way up and asked the breeder's wife what happened. She said she did not know why, but he splits all of his dogs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis

Pictures of dogs using their tongues to drink. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros

Sounds terrible


----------



## Lilie

It seems to me, that if you split a young puppies tongue shortly after whelping, it would eventually grow back together. He'd have to stitch it on either side, or something like that.


----------



## sourdough44

No desire to ever consider such a thing.


----------



## shannonrae

This kind of scares me. Reasons why aside . . . I cannot imagine he is finding a veterinarian to split puppy tongues for him. That leads me to question how he is doing this. . . all the conclusions I come to fit in the "animal cruelty" category. Of course that is with a lot of assumption on my part.


----------



## Saphire

Horrific and abusive 100%! Should be criminally charged IMO.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Saphire said:


> Horrific and abusive 100%! Should be criminally charged IMO.


Agreed. Makes me sick to my stomach just thinking about it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover

How does the dog drink water?!! This is terrible. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

I can at least understand the "why" of cropping ears and docking tails in a working dog.

Our Cowdog's tail was already docked when we got her, presumably so that it would not get stepped on by a cow, pulling her to the ground, allowing her to then be trampled to death by the rest of the herd.

I've heard that LGDs have cropped ears so that wolves cannot grab ahold of them so easily.

I cannot exactly understand the "why" of a split tongue. 

Had never even considered the possibility of such a thing...



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Syaoransbear

That's disgusting. I'd get the police involved.


----------



## Curtis

What would be the best agency to contact? Animal control? The police? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelas

Animal control most definitely.


----------

